# Interest Refund Cheques



## aeronmalone (31 Jul 2020)

Morning, could we start a thread for interest refund cheques, when people start receiving them to let everyone know. I called yesterday as it appears my mortgage payment amount this month missed the reduction even though was written down during July and they are saying the same thing, no later than the end of August.


----------



## Jellytot2019 (31 Jul 2020)

I rang the Aib helpline today regarding my situation - I am in the cohort who received the €1600 cheque in 2018 and had the 3.2 clause in my mortgage contract.  I sold my house in Nov 2018 and the mortgage account is closed.  The customer representative said I would expect two cheques in the post along with a letter by the end of August, one for for the capital write down and a second for the interest overpaid. She couldn't give me any figures over the phone as the account is closed.


----------



## Shay75 (31 Jul 2020)

Jellytot2019 said:


> I rang the Aib helpline today regarding my situation - I am in the cohort who received the €1600 cheque in 2018 and had the 3.2 clause in my mortgage contract.  I sold my house in Nov 2018 and the mortgage account is closed.  The customer representative said I would expect two cheques in the post along with a letter by the end of August, one for for the capital write down and a second for the interest overpaid. She couldn't give me any figures over the phone as the account is closed.



there's a thread specifically for those of us in that very situation





__





						AIB - When will those who have moved bank get their redress?
					

It seems AIB's M.O. is to keep people in the dark and to not give folk the head's up on what is happening, or is about to happen. For example, the helpline was vague. Then, the "letters would be sent in July and August".  What happens? The balance is reduced without notification to the home...



					www.askaboutmoney.com


----------



## Jellytot2019 (31 Jul 2020)

Thanks for the link Shay75. I am actually still with AIB (different mortgage account for new house) ...posted here as haven't moved banks.  I'll keep an eye on both threads


----------



## Cars510 (2 Aug 2020)

We are same as yourself. We closed in 2014 and it was a negative equity move.


----------



## Kaycurtin (5 Aug 2020)

We received the €1615 and got the capital write down last month, this month's mortgage payment have been reduced by just over €100, that would mean a substantial yearly saving for us, we haven't received the cheque for interest over pay yet but will let ye know Brendan when it comes


----------



## Shay75 (6 Aug 2020)

One week in to the month within which all folk affected by the tracker issue and it would appear that no one on here, nor any one we know, have received a cheque in respect of the interest. 

Can't help but think that this is by design and in line with AIB's habit or practice of dragging things out until the last minute.


----------



## VivMcGurk (6 Aug 2020)

We are the same we received a 35000 write down off our mortgage without any notification.  When my husband rang to know how much would the cheque be he was told we were a usual case as we had a number of different interest rates.  

This is typical of AIB keep you waiting.


----------



## aeronmalone (6 Aug 2020)

If it goes into September are there consequences for them for missing the deadline?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (6 Aug 2020)

*





						AIB - Update on the Prevailing Rate issue
					

I have spoken at length with the tracker team in AIB today  For 5,600 customers who came off the fixed rate after 5 January 2009 1) Everyone with a live mortgage should have received the write down by now. 2) The interest refund cheques will start going out on 17th August and should be finished...



					askaboutmoney.com
				



*


----------

